# Im ready for Smallmouth in the Raisin!



## CodySedlar (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought a book last year that highlights all the good fishing spots in SE Mi and I have been reading about how good the smallmouth fishing is in the raisin. I am excited to get in there as soon as I can!

Anyone else?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

never fished it, but heard it's good


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

O yes I am more then ready. I use to guide on the river. I may even start it back up again. Keep an eye on my blog when fishing starts up. This is going to be the 1st year I am going to try and keep detailed records of my catch this year. I am only going to record legal fish this year. 

This fish here is in my top 5 fish on that river. 20.5 inches long a touch over 15inches around.Half inch off a master angler fish. Which makes it a little over 6lbs.Can you say Football!O and remember let these fish go they got some more growing to do!










I can not wait until the dam work is done might just see some bigger fish.


----------

